# What does ovulation pain feel like?



## jkg (May 28, 2005)

Today I had some painful twinges in the area of my left ovary. It lasted for about 15-20 minutes. My son was born 13 months ago and AF has not returned (we're nursing), so I'm wondering if I ovulated. I'm hoping it's not a symptom of another ovarian cyst...


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

While I think each woman (who notices O pain) probably experiences mittleshmertz differently, I don't think you should be in actual pain. I've heard of women experiencing crampy twinges or a dull ache -- and I've felt both. Actually, if you have a copy of Toni Weschler's "Taking Charge of Your Fertility," you'll see that she puts mittleshmertz into three different categories -- dull ache, slight cramping, and twinges -- each indicating a different part of the O process.

This cycle, I felt a definite O sensation -- a dull ache that lasted for about an hour or two -- and lo and behold, my temp was up the next day, confirming that I had O'ed. But I had also felt some twinges a few days earlier, on both sides, at various points, and each time, I thought the twinges were O pain. So, it's hard to say, definitively, what sensation is an O pain, what sensation is just a random pain, and what might be indicative of a medical concern. This is where charting can be extremely helpful because it can corroborate any other information your body is giving you. I realize it's difficult to chart, though, when you're BFing.

Did you notice fertile cervical fluid around the time you felt the twinges?


----------

